# Ayuda con resistencias de pull up y pull down



## Drak (Oct 25, 2011)

Ante todo pido disculpas si este post esta fuera de lugar. 

Tengo un problema a la hora de diseñar un módulo de entradas para PIC. El problema radica en que mi profesor quiere que le asocie unos led para "ver" la diferencia de la lógica al conectar las resistencias como pull up o pull down. 

Mi problema radica en las resistencias de pull down ya que me da la tensión del led indistintamente que la coloque en paralelo con la resistencia de pull down o con el pulsador.

Si alguien me puede ofrecer una ayuda le estaré muy agradecido


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 25, 2011)

La diferencia, es que la lógica para pull-up es la contraria, o "negada" para las pull-down.
Un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> Tengo un problema a la hora de diseñar un módulo de entradas para PIC.


y si pones(subes, cuelgas) lo que llevas del diseño...

porque yo creo que el estado del led depende de como esten las resistencias y de como hagas el programa, o sea que va junto con pegao.... yo digo...no?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2011)

Pues yo pienso que la lógica de entrada en cuanto a resistencias de pull-up o pull-down, radica más que nada en la forma en cómo se quiera leer el puerto.
Y pues sí, así como dice lubeck, todo depende de la forma en que esté escrito el programa.

Si se requiere recibir un 0 lógico, se necesita una resistencia pull-up y viceversa.


----------



## Drak (Oct 26, 2011)

Creo que no he supe explicarme, esto vendría a ser solo el bloque de pulsadores de un entrenador de PIC normal y corriente, solo que el efecto de la pulsación a parte de llegar al PIC aparece en un led antes. Si puedo os subo los esquematicos que me están dando problemas.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

mira este esquema del efecto de las resistencias sobre un  transistor....



cuando presiones SW1 pues D1 enciende..
cuando presiones SW2 pues D2 se apaga..

pero como el led puesto en un pic depende de la logica con que programes el puerto, pues es diferente....

si programaras que el puerto de entrada del switch sea el mismo que el de salida al led... pues el efecto seria similar al ejemplo de los transistores.

espero te aclare un poco mas...


----------



## Drak (Oct 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias algo así era el empujón que estaba necesitando. Vere como lo puedo incorporar al diseño que ya tengo.


----------

